

Self-Balancing Electric Scooter (mini-segway) - mstank
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4yiO1Cmv4

======
mstank
I live on the Venice Beach boardwalk and have been increasingly seeing people
zip around on these scooters. They seem to have fixed what was originally
wrong with the Segway -- when presented with an obstacle, the Segway was too
bulky to lift or maneuver around. They're also relatively inexpensive at about
$300-$500 a pop.

Does HN think this is the transportation revolution the Segway tried to usher
in?

------
stephengillie
A Seattle group is selling a unicycle with the same idea. I'm not affiliated,
I just see these around the city.
[http://solowheelseattle.com/](http://solowheelseattle.com/)

~~~
mstank
I'm completely unaffiliated as well. Just thought it was interesting because
this mini-segway has been adopted by hip hop and urban culture.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8STWRdtziY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8STWRdtziY)

[https://twitter.com/Colts/status/627455094209048576](https://twitter.com/Colts/status/627455094209048576)

